

Ask HN: Midwestern Kid Goes to Startup-Land. How to make the most of it? - realitygrill

So after reading HN for so long, I've finally made it out to the Bay Area. Even better: it's Palo Alto! Unfortunately, I'm only here for two months on internship.<p>What advice or tips do you have for someone who wants to squeeze the most startup-juice from their time here? I've got Steve Blank's tour guide, but I'd love to see some early startups in action, meet people, etc..
======
follower
Hackerspace in San Francisco: <https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/NoiseBridge>

List of some user group meetings in the Bay Area:
<http://linuxmafia.com/bale/>

